# How can i make my salads interesting??



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

I fine salads are fine with my I.B.S and i'm trying to loose weight anyway. However, i usually make salad and have baby potatoes with it, this is getting boring. Any ideas on how to make my salads a little more interesting. Also any other recipies containing salads or any recipies for loosing weith but good for i.ib.s. Sorry, i'm new to this game.SarahP.S I don't really like any spicy stuff or onions![This message has been edited by sarahc18 (edited 08-15-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Hello Sarah! I was so excited to see your message - I am a huge salad lover and have also found that it does well with my IBS. You have probably never seen anyone spend as much time preparing a salad as I do before eating it. The biggest mistake you can make with preparing a salad is not mixing it all together after pouring the dressing in it. This might sound crazy, but nothing annoys me more than watching someone pour dressing on their salad and eating away. First of all, you of course should include in your salad whatever you find tasteful. I personally like green pepper, tomatoes, onion, celery, cheese (though not too much), and a touch of salt. I recently have started putting unsalted peanuts in my salads, but these aren't necessarily good for IBS sufferers. Once you have put all of your ingredients together (including your dressing), take time to mix the salad up. I always use a knife to make sure that everything is cut into small proportions (especially the lettuce). I have found that this makes the salads taste so much more delicious! I hope this helps. Enjoy! Mara


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I love cherry tomatoes with olive oil and balsamic vinagar, a little fresh craked pepper and a little salt, yummy,I'm hungry for it just thinking about it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2001)

Try this:tuna packed in olive oil(or water if you are trying to lose weight) tomatoes and chickpeas and romaine lettuce. Add some salt and pepper! This is delicious and has alot of protein in it.


----------



## trots (Oct 26, 2001)

For a change try: strawberries, red grapes, cashews, tiny bit of red onion w/a poppyseed dressing. Give it a try ! mmmmmmmmm


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i like doing what trots does, only using raspberry vinigrette. i also like to add green onion and homemade croutons ( take italian bread, sweep it with olive oil, add garlic and oregano, break into pieces and bake at 350 for 8 minutes). i add weird-looking leafy greens that i find in the wild oats produce section.. like bok choy. sometimes i'll add soymage brand parmasean "cheese." certain fresh herbs taste good in salad too.. like cilantro and rosemary.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

Hello Sarah!I love Salads too - so to keep mine from being boring I add all kinds of things to spice things up. Try a tossed salad with Feta cheese and chopped up B.B.Q chicken - it is an entire meal - dressing I use always is Olive oil and Vinegar.I substitute chicken for fish like Salmon or Tuna or even chucks of cut up sausages or Steak. whatever is left over!!Toppings I love are - slivered almonds or toasted pumpkin seeds - easy to find at this time of the year!!P.S. added bonus to my salads was I have lost over 27 lbs since I started this "healthy eating" in July 2001. I even will eat salad's for breakfast cause they taste sooooo good and are good for you!!!Have a nice day! Katharine!


----------



## UnknownSoldier (Dec 5, 2000)

I love salads with:feta cheese and Asian pears, and sometimes walnutssliced almonds and mandarin orange slicestaco-seasoned grilled chicken and green onionspork, apples, and bleu cheeseAnd tons of other stuff....Maybe I will try doing a salad each day for lunch. I gotta lose weight too!


----------

